# A little help please . . .



## late.runner (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how to remove the bead from an 11-87?

Thanks,

Laterunner


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

grinder or a hacksaw mabee a torch or a hammer and a chizel


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The majority of beads are threaded and will simply screw out. There are certainly exceptions, but I have run across very few. I would recommend a small Vice-Grip for removal. If it won't come easy then, a trip to the gunsmith might be in order.
Burl


----------

